# back tension?



## Junkin3 (Apr 27, 2009)

First thing- It can be aggrevating at first but believe me it sure does help. The way i got used to it was shooting without a sight at first to get a feel for the release. Just remember to aim through the shot and dont get discouraged.


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Get a big back stop. Stand close enough that you can't miss. Load your bow, pull through, close your eyes and imagine a perfect shot and without opening your eyes, execute the shot. Repete untill it is fixed in your mind. Then do the system with eyes open. This takes the aiming out of the picture and lets you concentrate on form and aim. Repete often as needed.
Charlie


----------



## Hawkins305 (Dec 22, 2007)

still searchin said:


> Does any body have any pointers on this? How would I start how far away from the target should I be? Should I use my sights or just shoot to get the feel and worry about sights later? Any advice would be appreciated thank you


This thread might help? http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=489770 By Oxford I think good luck. 

I started about 9 to 10 feet and it took me over six months to get where I could relax somewhat and settle in and start pulling and pushing with the same pressure on each. Its now my second seasons with the Brass BT and I have come along ways and it did help me. Once you get formerly with one and trust it during a tourney or a line full of shooters it is awesome filling of a great release of the arrow. Good luck, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## angelwithabow (Feb 4, 2005)

If your serious about shooting a bt... remember to put in the time, some guys will take a year befor they really get it. Put the time in and it will be worht it !!!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The best back tension advice I could give you is get Larry Wise's book Core Archery and read it about a dozen times.


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

thank you all for your time and all of the responses


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

Keep with it. It is no easy task, at least it wasn't for me. 
I have heard that the longer you shot before picking up a hinge release will have an effect on how long it takes for you to transfer it over. I shot a thumb for 15 years. After *two years* I am just now settling in and am comfortable with it. 
Good luck!


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Hang in there, it is a battle. I have been trying to get comfortable with an Evo for about a year now. Was doing ok and all of a sudden everything went to crap, couldn't even shoot it last Sunday during the league. Blank bale I am fine, put a target up and I am stuck and release will not go off. Had to finish the night with my punch-o-matic and actually shot it well. Bound and determined to get it right though, so just remember you are not alone in trying to figure it out.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Here is a good video I just posted in another thread.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qkJ2oDZrRI


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

agree with most of above info, also would really recommend getting a loop os string that matches your bows draw legnth and figuring the release out before attempting to draw a bow. Always have an arrow on your bow when drawing, and always draw in a safe direction. Best of luck.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Proper draw length is critical to mastering proper back tension. Espesially when using a hindge release. Im talking down to the 1/8 inch.


----------



## phoenix 36 (Sep 19, 2007)

I second what subconsciously said.Draw lenght is key to shooting BT.Before you put much time in first find your correct draw lenght you may need help with this.Find some one to photograph you at full draw from behind.then look at your photo on a computer where it can be seen clearley.once you have it on the screen place a sheet of paper verticaly so that it lines up with your cams.The paper sheet should bisect your elbow if it does not then your draw lenght needs work.When your drawlenght/full draw position is correct your BT will come much faster.
Good luck to you.


----------

